# Transformar de 12V DC a 5V DC



## jecreva (Jul 15, 2007)

Buenas, 

Lo pimero presentarme, Mi nombre es Jesús y acudo a vosotros de forma ocasional para solicitar ayuda.

Estoy bastante pegado en esto y tengo que hacer una instalacion de un receptor GPS que transmite datos por NMEA 0183 a un plotter que va alimentado a 12v. Respecto a la transmision-recepción de datos no tengo ningun problema, pero no se como reducir de 12v a 5v que usa el receptor.

Os pongo aquí las caracteristicas del receptor:


De antemano gracias y un saludo a todo el mundo


Jesús


----------



## Dano (Jul 15, 2007)

Regulador 7805

Saludos


----------



## 207324 (Jul 15, 2007)

Si tu problema es solo respecto a pasar 12VDC a 5VDC usa un regulador de tension 7805 como lo indica Dano arriba. Si exploras el foro podras encontrar infinidad de circuitos con este regulador 

Aqui hay uno de tantos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about10848.html


----------



## jecreva (Jul 15, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda, seguiré buceando por aquí para ver que encuentro con "Regulador 7805"


SAludos


Jesus


----------



## electritico (Jul 15, 2007)

Yo te la pongo facil, aqui esta la muestra y como da la simulacion. El capacitor ahi solo sirve para filtar un poco. Donde estan las lineas del voltimetro son las salidas.


----------



## jecreva (Jul 15, 2007)

He dado con esto:






Cambiando el 7806 por un 7805 me valdría. La duda que me queda es, donde coloco el diodo 4007? Para en caso de "horror humano" en la polaridad no adquiera ese caracteristico olor


----------



## Dano (Jul 15, 2007)

Lo mejor es que bajes el Datasheet y sales de todas las dudas.

Saludos


----------



## electritico (Jul 15, 2007)

asi


----------



## jecreva (Jul 16, 2007)

Gracias, ahora creo que sí.


Saludos


----------



## djkuan (Ene 20, 2008)

Buenas

He montado el siguiente circuito pero he cambiado el 7806 por un 7809 porque quería 9v y además los condensadores son electrolíticos

En la entrada tengo 16v y la salida me da 15v (valores aproximados)

¿Alguien ma sabría decir porqué?

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ene 20, 2008)

Es raro que no funcione, la linea de reguladores 78xx y 79xx son muy fieles y no tienden a fallar.

Asegúrate que el patillaje del regulador esté correctamente conectado.

Revisa que las soldaduras estén bien.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 20, 2008)

porque seguro que tienes el diodo puesto al reves..los 0.6 que te da de menos a la salida es la caida de v del diodo.


----------



## djkuan (Ene 20, 2008)

Todo correcto.
He revisado todo varias veces.

¿Puede ser que algún condensador esté fastidiado?,  no debería afectar mucho ¿no?
La rallita blanca del diodo es a ANODO ¿verdad?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola.

La raya blanca es el cátodo. (usa un ohmímetro, cuando tengas dudas, en la opcion de medir diodo)

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## djkuan (Ene 20, 2008)

Gracias

Habéis tardado en ayudarme menos de lo que he tardado en calentar el soldador y girar el diodo.
Acertó Daniel.more y confirmó elaficionado.

Saludos


----------



## BenjyLima (Feb 19, 2013)

jecreva dijo:


> He dado con esto:
> http://www.elgps.com/graficos/voltage.gif
> 
> Cambiando el 7806 por un 7805 me valdría. La duda que me queda es, donde coloco el diodo 4007? Para en caso de "horror humano" en la polaridad no adquiera ese caracteristico olor



una pregunta ese circuito me serviria para el auto movil


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 19, 2013)

BenjyLima dijo:


> una pregunta ese circuito me serviria para el auto movil


Los voltaje de entrada (IN) de los 78xx o 79xx tienen un mínimo y un máximo,asi que busca un tabla que diga cuales son.Pero si podes usar ese circuito en un auto que tenga una batería de 12 Voltios


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2013)

BenjyLima dijo:


> una pregunta ese circuito me serviria para el auto movil



Si, pero depende que cosa quieras alimentar.


----------



## NarXEh (Feb 20, 2013)

Buenas!

Si bien el integrado dice que requiere menos de 100mA creo que no seria mala idea ponerle un pequeño disipador por si las moscas (a pesar de que sean menos de 700mW vaya uno a saber cuanto tiempo estará encendido). Es preferible prevenir que lamentar.

Saludos


----------

